# Mk4 tie rods



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

For all you mk4 or others. how many if you guys notched the tie rods? and how many just flipped them? i know ryanmilller and piff(vinny) notched their. j-13 filped his.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (MalakaiTran)*

Don't you get crazy bumpsteer when you flip them without changing spindles in a mk4? I know the mk3 does!


----------



## Doey20v (Jul 12, 2007)

Havent done mine yet but im gunna notch them


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Don't you get crazy bumpsteer when you flip them without changing spindles in a mk4? I know the mk3 does!

I think on all cars it will create crazy bumpsteer unless you space down the control arms.
The bumpsteer comes from the lower control arm and the tie rod no longer being parallel and I have to assume that they're parallel prior to flipping.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (Retromini)*

i just rather not notch them if i dont have too so just seening everyone inputs!


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (MalakaiTran)*

notched!! but havent finished my subframe or my driverside axle notch


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (KraCKeD-GTI)*

any of you guys trim the rear part of your A-arms behind the rear bushing..? or is it just me?


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (MalakaiTran)*

u fishing for secrets andy???....


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (KraCKeD-GTI)*

haha whatever it takes to lay frame on 19s







after i notch my tie rods i think its game over. but we will have to see.


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i wish i could get low enough to worry about it. im hitting something but i think it is my shock bottoming out


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*

dont worry man i had the same problem with my OEM struts







you will think of a way to get lower. capita did it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

all i can add is its possible to get more articulation out of the tie rods if you take the boot off and grind them a bit


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

I rather notch my frame then grind my tie rods... haha thats just scary to me. the tie rods are holding me up 1/2inch.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

nono i mean, like my tie rods are going to start to bind themselfs, in the joint at the steering box


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

notched for tierods. you cant flip them without compensating on the controll arms or bumpsteer will occur.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

Very nice tie rod notch.


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_Very nice tie rod notch. 

and zip tie!


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DFdub Vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DFdub Vdub* »_
and zip tie!










that ziptie is mad custom


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

Has anyone on air tried the H2Sport spindles yet? I keep suggesting it and nobody believes me


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i think im going to notch mine as well. thought about flipping it, but notching would be easier for me i think


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Has anyone on air tried the H2Sport spindles yet? I keep suggesting it and nobody believes me









i dont know if anyone has tried but the h2sport spindles with give more clearance between the controll arms/subframe and tierods/frame rail, but cost-wise its cheaper to just notch.
plus regardless of which spindles you have an axle notch is necessary


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

do the h2 sports only lower the control arm? or does it change the steering angle too?


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_do the h2 sports only lower the control arm? or does it change the steering angle too?

lowers, or better yet lessens, the angle of the control arm and tierod while keeping them parallel to each other


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

As notches become more and more common, it gets easy to forget how they affect the structural integrity of the car. Three years ago, you were crazy to notch a unibody rail. Now it's so common, people tend to forget how bad a notched up frame can be. With proper reinforcement (which seems rare) it can be stronger than stock, but then there is no way to predict how it will react in a crash. If there are options that don't require more notches, in my opinion that would be a better solution.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

It's also nice that the spindles would help the people whose control arms are binding at the subframe. Not to mention a better roll center and steering response due to improved geometry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Retromini)*

Yes sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It helps control arm bearings and balljoints as well as the entire tie rod assembly! Lateral scrub would be reduced too. Lateral scrub is when the wheels move in-out as you travel the suspension, which is worse and worse as the control arms get steeper. That doesn't help tuck in those wide wheels, but it will help the way the car handles and drives.
I sent a PM to [email protected] with a link here, he might be able to offer some more details of how far the tie rod is dropped, etc. He also said he's considering airride for his own car


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*

i think when my wheel bearings blow i'll scoop a set. if they lower the control arm and tie rods, that can only help life. I was always turned off because i heard they raised the car up as a whole haha.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

I'm possibly going to grind them and see how it goes... 
I'm havent notched my frame for them, but for the 1/8" i need to lay subframe/control arms constantly i rather grind them than notch the frame, its less work anyways... 
I'll see how it goes.. i hope they dont bend too much








even though i know they proly will...


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Afazz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_Has anyone on air tried the H2Sport spindles yet? I keep suggesting it and nobody believes me









i would love to get h2sport spindles, no doubt about it that they would help a lot, handling and i think lowering wise, i didn't notch for my tie rods and looking for ways to go around it,but if only they were little bit more affordable.


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

so this is what is needed?


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

just talked to [email protected]
hey i had a question on H2Sport spindles. will they raise the car? or will the height remain the same?
[email protected]:
Hi there,
Our spindles don't affect the ride height at all, they lower the pickup point for the control arm, so that when you lower 1" - 3", your control arms are level, and ideal handling characteristics are retained.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_just talked to [email protected]
hey i had a question on H2Sport spindles. will they raise the car? or will the height remain the same?
[email protected]:
Hi there,
Our spindles don't affect the ride height at all, they lower the pickup point for the control arm, so that when you lower 1" - 3", your control arms are level, and ideal handling characteristics are retained.


thats so damn appealing/tempting


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BADCLOWN)*

i might pull the trigger...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MalakaiTran)*

i need to get off my butt and notch for my tie rods.....
Maybe ill do work tomorrow.....


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (MalakaiTran)*

whats after the tierods that holds everyone eles up? driver side axle? 


_Modified by MalakaiTran at 1:56 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_whats after the tierods that holds everyone eles up? driver side axle? 

_Modified by MalakaiTran at 1:56 PM 4-17-2009_

do the tie rods and the drivers side in one sitting, providing the passenger side is done


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Mk4 tie rods (PAULITO)*

yeah after the tie rods my drivers hit, now my struts are maxed.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

i told miller all my "secrets" of low.
miller is a better dude, he has a camera and takes pics haha...just do everything in his thread+ driverside notch and you should be good. 
if you notch for the tierods, it sucks as the frame is double layered. also the pass side you must remove the fuel lines as they are right there, and its just too damn risky, unless you hate your car and have fire coverage


----------



## TranAndy (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

haha very nice. i have something planed up my sleeves ill see how it goes when evereything is said and done. hopefully i should be laying frame on 19s


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha very nice. i have something planed up my sleeves ill see how it goes when evereything is said and done. hopefully i should be laying frame on 19s









nice man, itll look wild.


----------



## euro_1.8t_gti (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (MalakaiTran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MalakaiTran* »_haha very nice. i have something planed up my sleeves ill see how it goes when everything is said and done. hopefully i should be laying frame on 19s









I wanna see this








regarding the spindles i have a set in my car and boy its night and day difference just handles 10 times better when you are that low worth every penny spent .. and hey they are $cnd so cheeper for you American boys


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (euro_1.8t_gti)*

Ive been wondering also about H2 sport spindle. Has anyone done there control arms and camber plates with bags? I want to go as low as I can on a bug with 19's


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i hope ur pinch weld/upper frame rails dont get in the way.. i know mine touched when i had the 19s.. maybe i should test fit them again and see how it goes...


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

time to bend or cut or notch that too then


----------

